# Improving ventaltion in tubs?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I plan to use plastic tubs for my mice when i move them into the shed. I made loads of air holes and tested it with some pet mice and it did seem to get a bit humid. I was thinking about cutting a squaire out and putting mesh on it but cant think how to attach it so the mice cant get out. Any ideas?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Once I have the mesh, I will try this version:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/woodla ... 9l-rub.htm
they should be very well ventilatet, and the cable ties should be pretty safe if the mice are given enoutgh other stuff to chew.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Cable ties, or as i use a glue gun, you can pick one up off ebay for a fiver, dunno what i'd do without mine


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, that one looks realy good. Ill give it a try, ive got some tiny mesh in the shed.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

One of mine done with a glue gun  glue is non toxic too and they can chew it to their hearts content should you have to put any on the inside.
Done in no time as glue dries in approx 30 seconds. I <3 glue gun :lol: i've just broken mine though :shock:


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I love my RUB's I have become a complete addict and now like them all to match (i'm a bit of a Monica for that) my Husband made mine and cut the lids with a grinder which made a really nice clean cut. I tried one myself with a soldering iron and it was very messy looking.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd love to have all matching tubs at some stage, its kind of half and half at the moment, i have several glass tanks all matching and then several of these all matching. Then i have a couple of odds, a hammy cage and some smaller tubs for males.
But ideally when i can afford it i'd love to splash out on a bunch of good tubs, possibly RUB's and have them all matching and neatly made


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I've made some of my own RUB tanks, but I've had real issues getting the edges smooth - everyone on here has really neat looking ones! Do you cut out the spaces with a solder iron or..? And what wattage if you do - I think mine doesn't get hot enough


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

My husband used a grinder and then smoothed the edges by just running a Stanley knife along the cuts he drew the outline of what was going to be cut out first with marker and that just wiped off after. The most difficult bit was drilling the holes for the water bottles the RUB's seemed to protest at that and he angles the drill bit down once the hole is made which leaves the hole at an angle and easy for the bottle spout to sit flush.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

That looks realy good. Does the glue dry strong velvet? We get wild rats by me from the river.

I spent hours poking holes into my plastic tubs with a knife as i couldnt find the drill lol


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Dries very well, even better if you scratch the surface first to give it something to hold onto, i don't, but it still lasts a good 2 years, i like to replace it every couple years as the exposure to extreme cold sometimes causes it to become brittle and with me scrubbing it when i clean etc. it can detach.

It doesn't stick well to glass as its too smooth and solid, but practically anything else is fine. It can be chewed as can anything, but the plastic storage tubs are as vulnerable as the glue when it comes to that, there isn't much of a chance a rat will just chew the glue off.


----------

